# A little Tex/Mex - fried Chili Rellenos



## Paymaster (May 29, 2008)

I fried some Chili Rellenos and made some nachos for the family. Here are some pics.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 29, 2008)

Looks good to me! 
Wanna share the rellenos recipe?


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2008)

Place Poblano Chili's on an oven proof pan
Place under Broiler on high
Blister the skin on the Chili
Remove Chili from oven and place in a zip type plastic bag for 10 minutes this will aid in skin removal
Peel skin from the chili
Carefully slit side of chili with a knife about 2 inches
With a spoon, remove core and seeds
Cut 3/4 inch cubes from Monterey Jack cheese block and fill chili ,don't over fill
Mix up some of your favorite pancake batter(make it thick) and carefully dip Chili
Slowly lower dipped Chili into oil heated at 360 degrees until golden brown
repeat this for as many Chilis as desired
Hope this helps


----------



## quicksilver (May 29, 2008)

_   They look delicious! So does what's with it. What's with it?_


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _ They look delicious! So does what's with it. What's with it?_


Just nachos I made as well. I used Ground Beef, Taco/Nacho seasoning,Scoops chips,tomatoes ,letuce,and Mexican dipping cheese.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks!
Pancake batter, huh? Now that's an idea!


----------



## QSis (Jun 2, 2008)

Chili rellenos are my favorite Mexican dish to eat and my least-favorite to make.  It's what I order whenever I'm at a Mexican restaurant.

Yours look wonderful,  Paymaster!

Lee


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 2, 2008)

They look wonderful! Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 9, 2008)

I need to try that. The batter they used in my home town in Mexico was similar to pancake batter but it would get too fluffy and soak up too much grease, so I usually ended up peeling the breading off my chiles before eating 'em. Of course soaking up too much grease is often a symptom of not enough heat so who knows...


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

The chile rellenos I have had (and cooked myself) here in Mexico are coated with eggs only - egg whites beaten until stiff, then beaten yolks folded in. The chiles are rolled in flour, then dipped in the the eggs and fried. This can turn out to be a pretty thick batter. I like the look of the batter you used, Paymaster.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 10, 2008)

I do 'em same as MexicoKaren, roll 'em in flour first to make the batter stick. Egg batter. It's just how I learned here, I think from Leo Tumamait's mom.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm relanos


----------



## deelady (Jul 6, 2008)

ooh this post reminds me of something I have been serching for for years! I had a chili relleno at a small restaurant in Bakersfield once but it had a meat filling, I had found a simular recipe once with small bite size piece od steak but when I made it I mixed ground beef and the steak together...it came out perfect...but what my problem is I can not find the recipe anywhere! I either lost in a move or I let a friend borrow it (the original copy...duh) please help anyone! I think the filling was called a picadillo?? But everything I have search for does not sound right....from what I remember of ingredients was, beef, cumin, tomato,.....


----------



## deelady (Jul 7, 2008)

I also beat egg white to coat them in...


----------

